# Off IR and then back on...



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Scout came off Injured Reserve a day early. Had a great day wandering the prairie with Scout. Only downside was stepping on the wrong piece of ice and finding a four foot deep hole in a crick. Just inches deep all around that hole. Picked up three roosters but Scout hurt his shoulder and was returned to the Injured Reserve list.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

darn you cant catch a break...

maybe he will be Ok in a couple days...shoulder injuries are bad news sometimes


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

What I wouldn't give to watch them work


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Watching the dogs is the best part.

Bob, quick question. A friend recommended vitamin c for the dogs as and aid in healing. Have you ever tried that? If so, any improvement? Also, starting to look at puppy food for next Spring/Summer. You have a favorite brand of puppy food?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the vitamin C thing is an old theory Larry Mueller believed in. It was made popular by beaglers.

That said I definitely do think anti oxidants are valuable and fish oil is good for inflammation. I have good success putting cancer in remission on dogs with anti oxidant regimens.

Shoulder injuries if that's what it is take a long time of inactivity to heal in my experience. When the dog appears sound give it several weeks more before he is worked is my advice. I had to keep a Brittany on a leash for 6 months to get a should injury to finally heal, not fun for her or I.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for the info. He is a lot better but may well be done for the year.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Dogs still on IR. Got a quick walk in by myself before some tax training. Picked one up. Poo shooting kept it from being three. Scout may be out for the year. Hoping to get Auts out on Wednesday.


----------

